# phrag kovachii



## morita_yuban (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone have the slightest ideal how to cultivate this beauty in lowland conditions- aka in sunnyside Singapore?


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2007)

Welcome from NYC! There are links posted here to Pk sites. It should do well in your area as long as water is good and plenty.


----------



## Hien (May 15, 2007)

There are many experts on slippertalk who can give you advices.
Sadly I am not one of them (still very iffy, from all the loss)
The only observation I can gather is when I move the kovachii hybrids further back away from my south-east window (less light), the plants suddenly seems to be more happy.


----------



## isaias m rolando (May 15, 2007)

http://www.phragmipediumkovachii.com
PLEASE CHECK THERE


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2007)

Thanx Isaias. I'm amazed when I see the photos taken at the site. If I found that flower I would think alien pod-people were there.


----------



## gonewild (May 16, 2007)

morita_yuban said:


> Does anyone have the slightest ideal how to cultivate this beauty in lowland conditions- aka in sunnyside Singapore?



What is the climate like in Singapore? Temperatures?


----------



## morita_yuban (May 17, 2007)

lowest temp in the evenig is about 24 c night time, highest 34 day tempreture C on average of the hotest mths, 
21 or 22 night time c to 29 c day time tempreture for cooler mths. 
we do have 2 major moonsoon season, but seldom do we have any thing below 20 c 

So i am not sure will these beauty ever surive here and even bloom..... but some one have actual bloom a phrag peraci ( did i spell it wrong?)


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2007)

I bet you could throw them in the roadside and get them to grow where you live!


----------



## Kyle (May 17, 2007)

Your temps sound a bit high. But if you can find them at a reasonable price, its worth a try.

Kyle


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2007)

This may help:
http://slipperorchids.info/phragdatasheets/pearcei/index.html


----------



## morita_yuban (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the informations guys.
Phrag pearcei is one of the only Phrag that had ever bloom here before. 
A nursery guy, rear it on the edge of his koi pond, the flowing water make it very happy and wet, very very wet...... the best part -no shade, They are now like weed to him. He sell it like S$15 per growth.


----------



## gonewild (May 18, 2007)

morita_yuban said:


> Thanks for the informations guys.
> Phrag pearcei is one of the only Phrag that had ever bloom here before.
> A nursery guy, rear it on the edge of his koi pond, the flowing water make it very happy and wet, very very wet...... the best part -no shade, They are now like weed to him. He sell it like S$15 per growth.



Phrag pearcei is found naturally at lower altitudes than most other phrags. I have seen it growing wild at about 500 meters of altitude. That would put it growing wild in very similar temperatures to what you describe in Singapore.

Phrag caudatum naturally grows at higher elevations starting at about 1200 meters. I have grown and flowered P. caudatum in the low jungle at an altitude of 180 meters and temperatures very similar to yours in Singapore.

I think kovachii seedlings will grow for you but maybe will not flower well without some slightly cooler temperatures? P.kovachii flowers naturally in the hotter wet season so maybe high temperatures won't effect blooming? Your winter temperatures are very similar to the temperatures I am growing my seedlings in, in my house. 
Keeping the plant foliage wet will help to offset some of the high temperatures with an evaporative cooling effect. 

Growing P. kovachii for you should be possible.


----------



## morita_yuban (May 21, 2007)

I can't say much but to agreed with u Lance, chances are these phrag are going to be veg in my care. Maybe i should just get myself a cool greenhouse if i want to bloom these beauty.


----------



## morita_yuban (May 21, 2007)

its a funny situations here, looking at paph for example- a type we generally consider a backyard orchid. We simply could not rear them well for some what reason. We simply toast them, if not we drown them. 
i have rear so many of them, and even gave away a few. but those that can surive, generally do not live till the next cycle. Those that does, gave the best flowers one could have have ever ask for.


----------

